# wanting to change costume HELP!!



## TRENTWOOD TERROR (Aug 13, 2014)

For the last 2 years I have been Madusa ! and I love it but I am getting tired or it need a COOL costume that is not to scary since we have an all age haunt and I am the gate keeper!( tell them when they can go through to avoid to many in at a time) I live in Mississippi so it can be either HOT or windy and a little chilly. Needs to be easy to get on as I am always the last to get ready as i am running around tweeking everything until the last min.! Thanks for the Ideas in advance


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Boo to you!

May I suggest a clown costume? They are so comfy and not too hot. You could do the red foam nose with just a tab bit of makeup. You can go nice clown early in the evening and turn scary later in the night. Also skip the wig because of the heat and just wear an oversized hat you can easily make out of fabric covered cardboard and leave part of the top either netting or off so the heat won't build up. Does this help?

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## TRENTWOOD TERROR (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the idea. I am looking for something a little more unusual then a clown. Since we have such a reputation for all the cool Halloween stuff I want to have something unusual and very COOL!


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry Trentwood Terror . . . I think I missed the 'unusual' part of your post!!! I can see how my suggestion of a clown wasn't what you were looking for. I think I need new glasses . . . .  @ self. Dohhhhhhhhhhhh!!

Good luck!

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## TRENTWOOD TERROR (Aug 13, 2014)

no problem You tried and that is what counts. Thanks


----------



## Rob31 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm not sure if this ideas could be unusual, but probably easy to get on, easy to make and fun

-Circus Ring Master 
-kind of a "Tower of Terror" Bellhop
-Cruella De Vil (not unusual, but easy and fun and you can get in to the character)
- As a Faun/Pan ( Narnia or Pan's Labyrinth)

Hope they help!


----------



## TRENTWOOD TERROR (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks I like the Cruella idea I will have to consider that.


----------



## wheato (Sep 7, 2014)

I was going to say Cruella. You stole my thought. What sorcery is this?!?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Would it be practical to dress as Elvira? That may be kind of cool.


----------



## wheato (Sep 7, 2014)

How about Ursula from The Little Mermaid?


----------



## TRENTWOOD TERROR (Aug 13, 2014)

I like ursula and could do Elvira as long as I toned it down a lot ( all Ages) Might just stay with Madusa for this year and change next year running out of time with all the props I am working on!


----------

